# VR3



## FlakoLoco13 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey people I got a "1000 watt" Vr3 amp today for free. I have seen this brand at Walmart occasionally and wanted to know if it is worth installing. It has 5 channels but I am planning on powering one 12" sub with it. It has 3 30amp fuses in it which is making me wonder that this actually may be a good amp. Should I dump it or install it?


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

class ab, a, b?


----------



## FlakoLoco13 (Feb 24, 2007)

CLASS A

I AM NOT PLANNING ON PLAYING MUSIC LONGER THAN AN HOUR WITH THIS AMP (PER DAY)


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

Bout 500 real watts +/-75 its next to "pyle" brand. 5 channels are usually 4 speakers and a sub. I dont think you can ever achieve 500 watts with it. Maybe 400. But if you like it go for it. It will prob give 50 watts to 4 speakers and 150 to the sub. Now, I know if you add that up you get 350 watts, 500 watts is the dynamic power, meaning the MAX. Some pro can clarify this for me if you dont understand.


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I use to run a 400w vr3 amp waayy back they sound ok just not neerly as much power as they advertise it's worth hooking it up to see if it's to your liking ..........


they get alot loud on highe pass than they do on low pass tho


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlakoLoco13_@Sep 10 2007, 12:29 AM~8754640
> *Hey people I got a "1000 watt" Vr3 amp today for free.  I have seen this brand at Walmart occasionally and wanted to know if it is worth installing.  It has 5 channels but I am planning on powering one 12" sub with it.  It has 3 30amp fuses in it which is making me wonder that this actually may be a good amp.  Should I dump it or install it?
> *


You have a VRA4.1, the amp is made by Roadmaster USA

It's not much of an amp, so don't expect much from it, if you don't need big power, it will do ok for you...










Here are the basic specs...










Here is the full product manual...

http://www.virtualrealitysoundlabs.com/man...al%20081903.swf


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C_F_C+Sep 10 2007, 04:52 PM~8758985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like I was pretty close :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_F_C_@Sep 10 2007, 08:46 PM~8760546
> *Looks like I was pretty close :biggrin:
> *


Prolly about dead on when he doesn't have 14.4v volts going to it...


----------



## miguel6632 (Feb 14, 2005)

those internals look weak but hey for door speakers its good maybe a decent sub setup and one nice box youll be amazed


----------

